# What are current Maui TS Presentation incentives?



## luv_maui (Sep 14, 2009)

Are there resorts still offering incentives for attending timeshare presentations in Maui (i.e at Marriott, Westin, etc.)?   If so, what are the incentives?  Can any be used for dining out?


----------



## lv_maui (Sep 14, 2009)

luv_maui said:


> Are there resorts still offering incentives for attending timeshare presentations in Maui (i.e at Marriott, Westin, etc.)?   If so, what are the incentives?  Can any be used for dining out?



Geez, my brother is posting here now!!!   Yes, they still have incentives but it varies so much.


----------



## denverbob (Sep 14, 2009)

We stayed at the Westin Maui Resort and Spa in August and took the tour of the Westin villas. We received $100 resort credit which we used for a tour. We might could have negotiated more, but we showed up at the desk and they took us 5 minutes later, so the timing could not have been better. Villas are very nice, but they quoted about $27k for an every-other-year 2bed/2bath villa.


----------



## Kona Lovers (Sep 18, 2009)

lv_maui said:


> Geez, my brother is posting here now!!!   Yes, they still have incentives but it varies so much.



Sounds like a "there goes the neighborhood" type of thing.:rofl: 

Anyway, it's true it varies so much that it's often not worth wasting valuable vacation time on them.

Marty


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 18, 2009)

denverbob said:


> We stayed at the Westin Maui Resort and Spa in August and took the tour of the Westin villas. We received $100 resort credit which we used for a tour. We might could have negotiated more, but we showed up at the desk and they took us 5 minutes later, so the timing could not have been better. Villas are very nice, but they quoted about $27k for an every-other-year 2bed/2bath villa.



The $100 resort credit is the standard award, I don't think you could have gotten more.  It can be used at the very nice restaurant at the Westin Maui Hotel.


----------



## cgeidl (Sep 18, 2009)

*Same Incentive Always*

90 minutes plus in Hell is the incentive. Why suffer if you will buy on the secondary market anyway?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 18, 2009)

Don't do it!   I had to add that, just for the fun of it.  

I cannot go to another timeshare sales meeting.  I think I will be kicked out the next time, because no one is going to be able to hold me back from yelling out loud: "BUY RESALE, SAVE TENS OF THOUSANDS OF DOLLARS!"

Rick will be embarrassed, and they won't give me the gift......:rofl:


----------



## Kona Lovers (Sep 18, 2009)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Don't do it!   I had to add that, just for the fun of it.
> 
> I cannot go to another timeshare sales meeting.  I think I will be kicked out the next time, because no one is going to be able to hold me back from yelling out loud: "BUY RESALE, SAVE TENS OF THOUSANDS OF DOLLARS!"
> 
> Rick will be embarrassed, and they won't give me the gift......:rofl:



Cindy, 

That is one meeting I would actually want to go to!  Your show would be the incentive for me!  :hysterical: 

Marty


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 18, 2009)

Kona Lovers said:


> Cindy,
> 
> That is one meeting I would actually want to go to!  Your show would be the incentive for me!  :hysterical:
> 
> Marty



I am serious about this.   But I won't go, so no matter.  I am never going on another again.  The last time was Marriott Horizons in Orlando.  Never again.


----------



## Kona Lovers (Sep 18, 2009)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I am serious about this.   But I won't go, so no matter.  I am never going on another again.  The last time was Marriott Horizons in Orlando.  Never again.



Sorry, didn't mean any offense.  Our last presentation was at a Wyndham, and I wanted to do exactly what you're saying myself.  I just think it would be funny to watch, and then get involved myself and see the whole place go up in a chorus of RESALE!!!  RESALE!!!  and see what they'd do to everybody.  

Ok, dream over, but it's a thought....


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Sep 19, 2009)

I do a Marriott presentation every time we go away, just recently at the Marriott Oceanwatch in Myrtle Beach. We also did Aruba Surf in Feb, Surfwatch in 2008 and Maui in 2007. Each time we elected to take the 15k Marriott points for a total of 60k. To me its been well worth it. I'm able to say thanks, but no thanks and its never been a high pressure pitch from what I've experienced.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Sep 20, 2009)

Sounds like the only presentation to attend is a Marriott.

I'd never go to another Diamond presentation after the last one.:Still mad: 

There are just too many fun things to do on the islands.  Time share presentations are out there with root canals.


Sterling


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 20, 2009)

Kona Lovers said:


> Sorry, didn't mean any offense.  Our last presentation was at a Wyndham, and I wanted to do exactly what you're saying myself.  I just think it would be funny to watch, and then get involved myself and see the whole place go up in a chorus of RESALE!!!  RESALE!!!  and see what they'd do to everybody.
> 
> Ok, dream over, but it's a thought....



I was not offended, I was actually flattered.  That was a nice dream!  I would love to have several people chant Resale with me.


----------



## hibbert6 (Sep 23, 2009)

*Here's an idea...*



Kona Lovers said:


> Our last presentation was at a Wyndham, and I wanted to do exactly what you're saying myself.  I just think it would be funny to watch, and then get involved myself and see the whole place go up in a chorus of RESALE!!!  RESALE!!!  and see what they'd do to everybody.



OK, here's an idea.  Watch this (very cute) YouTube video and then imagine a dozen or so Tuggers in the same sales presentation.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dkYZ6rbPU2M&NR=1

Dave


----------



## luv_maui (Oct 2, 2009)

If you don't want discounts on activities here are the incentives we saw:

1) Wyndham:  $100 in VISA gift cards (actually held out for $150)
2) Marriott:  $75 in gift certificates good for numerous stores or dining
3) Westin:  7,500 SPG points


----------



## Kona Lovers (Oct 4, 2009)

hibbert6 said:


> OK, here's an idea.  Watch this (very cute) YouTube video and then imagine a dozen or so Tuggers in the same sales presentation.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dkYZ6rbPU2M&NR=1
> 
> Dave



:hysterical:


----------



## gstepic (Oct 6, 2009)

*that was great*

What a nice way to end my day at work! you can bet I will share that link with a few friends.

Thanks - Gary


----------



## VictorB (Oct 7, 2009)

*Maui Presentation Gift*



luv_maui said:


> If you don't want discounts on activities here are the incentives we saw:
> 1) Wyndham: $100 in VISA gift cards (actually held out for $150)
> 2) Marriott: $75 in gift certificates good for numerous stores or dining
> 3) Westin: 7,500 SPG points


 
We sat in on the Marriott Maui Ocean Club presentation in July as owners and received two certificates for massages (worth $150). It was the gift of the highest value. It was also very low key and the fastest pitch ever - we said no after the tour and in 15 minutes were out of there!


----------

